# My Scorerelief 2021 Entry



## Navid Lancaster (Jan 31, 2021)

Had lots of fun composing the music for this resocre competition. Using the four notes of the girl knocking as a leitmotif.
Hosted by The Cue Tube and Northern Film Orchestra.

Score Relief is also raising funds in support of the Backup Hardship Fund, which provides relief to technical workers from the events and entertainment industries, and their families, who have lost income, or experienced other difficulties, as a result of the pandemic. Donate if you can.


----------

